# Moar Digimon 6 news!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2010-04-02/new-digital-monsters/digimon-tv-anime-listed

Ta-da!

With that said...

Greymon = Agumon confirmed
Ballistamon... a cannon Digimon?
Monitormon... a TV Digimon?
Shoutmon... or is it Shotamon LOL
Dorurumon = doruru = ninja vanish

So the mon could be a ninja... but they could then relate it to Garurumon, thus making it a wolf ninja?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm afraid to look. Will this be a shot to the nuts with a steel-toed boot like season 4 was?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 4, 2010)

This makes me nervous.  Every new season a Digimon is like Russian roulette.  Will it be good like Tames?  Will it be shit like Frontier?  D:  Will it be heavily edited for the kiddies like all the seasons?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 4, 2010)

Will it spawn yet another furry sex icon?

The questions are endless.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2010)

Season 1 was good

Didn't like season 2

Didn't see a whole lot of season 3

Not sure about the other ones.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 4, 2010)

They should have this guy show up.


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> They should have this guy show up.


 
Who the fuck is that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 4, 2010)

Anubismon, duuur!  Couldn't the was sceptre and the jackal apperance give that away?  


Shame it's also the only High-quality image I could find of him. >.<


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Anubismon, duuur!  Couldn't the was sceptre and the jackal apperance give that away?
> 
> 
> Shame it's also the only High-quality image I could find of him. >.<


 
I was old school Digimon. And by old school digimon I mean I watched a few episodes, one movie and played the shit out of Digimon world 1,2, and 3.

I have never seen this one, I assumed it was a furry creation, so I smacked my face off the desk


----------



## Liam (Apr 4, 2010)

Is Digimon an anime and nothing else?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 4, 2010)

Liam said:


> Is Digimon an anime and nothing else?



It's a bunch of games, most of which are pure shit. Also a card game, and I have no idea how it's played.

I'd kill you all for a Gomamon plushie.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> They should have this guy show up.


That look's like poop

Never again


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 4, 2010)

Digimon was originally Tamagotchi for girls which evolved into an anime, video game, and cards.


----------



## Ben (Apr 4, 2010)

Why on earth would Agumon be in yet another Digimon series? Something tells me this reeks of bullshit.

Also, after 250 episodes of this show, I don't really see what more they can possibly do without just milking the series for additional cash. Doesn't seem worthwhile in the least.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> Why on earth would Agumon be in yet another Digimon series? Something tells me this reeks of bullshit.
> 
> Also, after 250 episodes of this show, I don't really see what more they can possibly do without just milking the series for additional cash. Doesn't seem worthwhile in the least.



This isn't Inuyasha or Bleach, all the series have different plotlines, characters, etc.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 4, 2010)

I liked every season, although I didn't particularly care much for 02...

Also, goggles NEED to come back. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2010)

i only liked the first season, probably because i was still young back then...
not looking forward to this, they are just milking the franchise, anyways


----------



## Raiven (Apr 4, 2010)

I liked the first three seasons, though the first and third were better than the second.  I figured it was done though.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's a bunch of games, most of which are pure shit. Also a card game, and I have no idea how it's played.
> 
> I'd kill you all for a Gomamon plushie.



*o*  Fellow Gomamon fan?

Also, does everyone hate the second season?  Not trying to flame, just wondering why it seems to be the least popular.  I liked how you could further the adventures of the kids from the first season, even though you had some new kids in the group.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 4, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> *o*  Fellow Gomamon fan?
> 
> Also, does everyone hate the second season?  Not trying to flame, just wondering why it seems to be the least popular.  I liked how you could further the adventures of the kids from the first season, even though you had some new kids in the group.



Since this IS a furry site, you don't like Gomamon in the way that makes you want to stick your dick in Gomamon toys and force Gomamon porn on me as you read sloppily written Gomamon smut, do you? If so, gtfo. If not, <3.

And I think season 2 was the least liked because it was the least dynamic overall of the first three.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 4, 2010)

Ben said:


> Why on earth would Agumon be in yet another Digimon series? Something tells me this reeks of bullshit.
> 
> Also, after 250 episodes of this show, I don't really see what more they can possibly do without just milking the series for additional cash. Doesn't seem worthwhile in the least.




It's fully possible for them to do it. It's not like Pokemon where it's just one big continuity...there's like four different continuities in the anime alone.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Since this IS a furry site, you don't like Gomamon in the way that makes you want to stick your dick in Gomamon toys and force Gomamon porn on me as you read sloppily written Gomamon smut, do you?



Oh hell no, Digimon porn makes me Godzilla rage!  D:<


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 4, 2010)

And oh yeah...

in b4 "Is there a Murasadramon in there?"


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)

A few things...



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Digimon was originally Tamagotchi for girls which evolved into an anime, video game, and cards.



I think you mean Tamagotchi for BOYS.

Anubismon looks like a furry creation.

This same link was posted in an LJ comm, and it's more likely that it's new merchandise for an upcoming DS game.

I don't get why people hate on Frontier so much, it had great songs and Digimon. Maybe it's just me, Frontier has a special place in my heart for being the first Digimon series I watched in original dub in chronological order. (I also can't stand anything dubbed in English, but that's a rant for another day) 

I've heard the recent DS games aren't too bad, but has anyone ever heard of Digimon Battle? If you have a history of MMOs I suggest you stay far, FAR away from it. The game itself is a couple years old and the system is pretty outdated. Too bad the English version is too little, too late.


----------



## Ben (Apr 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> It's fully possible for them to do it. It's not like Pokemon where it's just one big continuity...there's like four different continuities in the anime alone.


Of course they can do it. The question is, why would they make such a blatant display of uncreativity by reusing a main digimon for a _third_ time. 

Digimon reached its peak at Season 3 anyway.


----------



## Lazydabear (Apr 4, 2010)

Aleast its good news.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 4, 2010)

Digimon _was_ my childhood; it was my LOST. When Matt and Tai duked it out a dozen or so episodes in to the season...it might as well have been on a weird island, Smoke Monster vs. Jacob.


----------



## Browder (Apr 4, 2010)

Just saw this, and they're making more? Seriously? Guess you gotta milk that cash cow, even when it defies logic.

All I'll say is that it better not be another Season 2.


----------



## Donutman (Apr 5, 2010)

I stopped watching after Season 4. Season 1 and 2 were the best. I hated Season 3 because they were in the digi-world for like... 3 or 4 episodes. I can't remember exactly. Season 4 was alright, I guess. But I thought after the 4th season, Digimon was over and gone forever.


----------



## Ben (Apr 5, 2010)

> I hated Season 3 because they were in the digi-world for like... 3 or 4 episodes.


I'm pretty sure they were there for about twenty or so episodes, actually.

Regardless, I think Season 3 was the best because it had better character development (due to the tighter cast), had a lot more thematic complexity (i.e. darkness), and it managed to do something different enough from the last two years, and avoided just repeating a tried and true formula. 

That stuff alone easily sets it way above the other seasons for me, and is probably the biggest reason I don't see yet another season of Digimon being worthwhile, since whoops, the season that worked the "meta" angle ended up being the best one. And from there, well-- it's kind of awkward to go anywhere after meta.


----------



## Garreth (Apr 5, 2010)

Digimon ceased to exist after season 3.
Digimon ceased to exist after season 3.
Digimon ceased to exist after season 3.
Digimon ceased to exist after season 3.
Digimon ceased to exist after season 3.
Digimon ceased to exist after season 3.
Digimon ceased to exist after season 3.
Digimon ceased to exist after season 3.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 5, 2010)

It seems like a different Greymon. Hopefully he evolves into VictoryGreymon a.k.a. Thong Greymon.

Also is Dorurumon a wolf or a lion?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Thong Greymon.


 NO.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also is Dorurumon a wolf or a lion?


 A metal wolf with horns


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 5, 2010)

Go look for VictoryGreymon - in the manga he slipped and we see a shot of his thong.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Go look for VictoryGreymon - in the manga he slipped and we see a shot of his thong.


Why did that have to happen?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 5, 2010)

It happens.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It happens.




Oh Jesus shit no!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I don't get why people hate on Frontier so much, it had great songs and Digimon. Maybe it's just me, Frontier has a special place in my heart for being the first Digimon series I watched in original dub in chronological order. (I also can't stand anything dubbed in English, but that's a rant for another day)



I can explain why in only six words.

"They changed it, now it sucks".  



> I hated Season 3 because they were in the digi-world for like... 3 or 4 episodes.



I think you need to go back and watch it again...they were actually in the Digiworld for quite awhile. You may have gotten the "in-the-digiworld"-stuff confused with the "Tamers&Digimon-who-are-not-Takato-Henri-Rika-And-Ryo-Sue-with-their-partners-and-Impmon-actually-doing-stuff" part.  Because the other tamers and digimon were pretty much there for display. (Especially poor Kazu&Guardomon, then Kenta&Marineangemon)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 6, 2010)

Frontier sucks because there are no partners and it's really titled "Agnimon and Wolfmon... with friends!"


----------



## Donutman (Apr 6, 2010)

> I think you need to go back and watch it again...they were actually in the Digiworld for quite awhile. You may have gotten the "in-the-digiworld"-stuff confused with the "Tamers&Digimon-who-are-not-Takato-Henri-Rika-And-Ryo-Sue-with-their-partners-and-Impmon-actually-doing-stuff" part.  Because the other tamers and digimon were pretty much there for display. (Especially poor Kazu&Guardomon, then Kenta&Marineangemon)


I went on TV.com and I don't know why I thought they were in there for such a short amount of time. However, compared to the other seasons (I've seen) they weren't in the digi-world for that long. I don't know. Season 3 obviously wasn't that memorable to me. :/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2010)

Title: Digimon Cross Wars
Main character: Kudo Daiki
Stuff: each tamer can have more than 1 digimon, if only because they combine into one "megazord"mon


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


>


 Oh you


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2010)

Wut?


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> each tamer can have more than 1 digimon, if only because they combine into one "megazord"mon



Ewww. Not liking where this one is going. I was hoping for a season where the digimon were characters in their own right (Season 3), but with this many potential characters it's going to be more about the digimon acting like bitch-slaves.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait what, Digimon is seriously still going?


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 22, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I don't get why people hate on Frontier so much, it had great songs and Digimon. Maybe it's just me, Frontier has a special place in my heart for being the first Digimon series I watched in original dub in chronological order. (I also can't stand anything dubbed in English, but that's a rant for another day)



Because they took Digimon and shoved Super Sentai into it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Wait what, Digimon is seriously still going?



Yes. Cash-cow with ridden with retcon. It doesn't get any better from a business perspective than that.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 22, 2010)

Save for season 4, which was unspeakable shit and season 5 which was meh, the Digimon anime has always been somewhat watchable. It's the games that are shit. Every single one of them.

And given that Bandai seemed to have stopped trying after season 3, I have no hopes that this season will be any better.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 22, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 23, 2010)

lol @ the haters here.

You are ignorant masses indeed.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Digimon is still around? I thought PokÃ©man bought them out.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Digimon is still around? I thought PokÃ©man bought them out.


----------



## Ben (Apr 23, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol @ the haters here.
> 
> You are ignorant masses indeed.



By what thread are they ignorant, exactly? I mean, this is a children's cartoon we're talking about, created to help push a line of toys and videogames nonetheless. Granted I did like Digimon when growing up, but, you know-- the growing up part already happened.


----------



## Browder (Apr 23, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol @ the haters here.
> 
> You are ignorant masses indeed.



There's nothing to hate, because it isn't out yet, and we're all ignorant for the same reason.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 23, 2010)

Season 3 for me.

4 was just so "heart of the cards" cheesy >_< 
And 5? Why did they have iPods?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm9602808


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 25, 2010)

Ben said:


> By what thread are they ignorant, exactly? I mean, this is a children's cartoon we're talking about, created to help push a line of toys and videogames nonetheless. Granted I did like Digimon when growing up, but, you know-- the growing up part already happened.



Then everything related to children is crap. Pixar is crap. Disney is crap. etc. etc.

And if you grew up, why are you concerned with stuff like this? CS Lewis, while I hate him, stated a wonderful line that "when I grow up, I put away my toys as well as the concept of growing up" (paraphrased).



Browder said:


> There's nothing to hate, because it isn't out yet, and we're all ignorant for the same reason.



The hate comes from OMG ITS TEH CHILDRENS SHOW despite the fact that it likes to kill things and season 3 had stuff that moralfags would have their panties wet.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The hate comes from OMG ITS TEH CHILDRENS SHOW despite the fact that it likes to kill things and season 3 had stuff that moralfags would have their panties wet.



Nah I reckon that the hate's coming from the fact everyone thought Frontier and Savers sucked because they ~*~changed the formula~*~ but personally I loved it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 26, 2010)

4 was bleh because it's "Agnimon and Lobomon Show with some other kids"

5 was all right.


----------



## Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then everything related to children is crap. Pixar is crap. Disney is crap. etc. etc.



You ignored the part where the Digimon anime is made specifically to push a line of toys. Pixar and Disney don't create movies for the sole purpose of selling merchandise based off them. As such, the quality of the Digimon cartoon is highly questionable.

Season 3 may be the best of the bunch, but it's still mediocre in comparison to all other things. It's really just not that good of a show.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben said:


> You ignored the part where the Digimon anime is made specifically to push a line of toys. Pixar and Disney don't create movies for the sole purpose of selling merchandise based off them. As such, the quality of the Digimon cartoon is highly questionable.
> 
> Season 3 may be the best of the bunch, but it's still mediocre in comparison to all other things. It's really just not that good of a show.



So anything that's toyetic = crap am confirmed

Especially considering that Disney does do that. LOL

Seriously... get out of your idiotic double standard. A toyetic show can still be fantastic.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben said:


> You ignored the part where the Digimon anime is made specifically to push a line of toys. Pixar and Disney don't create movies for the sole purpose of selling merchandise based off them. As such, the quality of the Digimon cartoon is highly questionable.
> 
> Season 3 may be the best of the bunch, but it's still mediocre in comparison to all other things. It's really just not that good of a show.


Did Ash finally catch 'em all? It's been like 10 damn years already.


----------



## Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So anything that's toyetic = crap am confirmed
> 
> Especially considering that Disney does do that. LOL
> 
> Seriously... get out of your idiotic double standard. A toyetic show can still be fantastic.



I'm saying that things created with the *purpose* of pushing a line of toys are generally subpar. Also, Disney is a massive corporation, so likening it to a single show is kind of unfair, since I'm sure Disney has done the same thing Digimon does at least a few times before.



Taren Fox said:


> Did Ash finally catch 'em all? It's been like 10 damn years already.



As long as they keep releasing Pokemon games, the anime is never going to die. So no, no he has not. 8|


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Digimon is still alive?!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Digimon is still alive?!


Ash didn't catch 'em all yet. D:


----------



## Morroke (Apr 26, 2010)

Dororumon or whatever I thought was that purple dinosaurish thing from Digimon World 4?


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ash didn't catch 'em all yet. D:


..wrong anime? and no, no he didn't


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


>


So wait, Toei has a time machine so they can copy other animes?

Huh?


Ben said:


> You ignored the part where ANY anime is made specifically to push a line of toys.


Fixed.


Ben said:


> Season 3 may be the best of the bunch, but it's still mediocre in comparison to all other things. It's really just not that good of a show.


Wut?

Season 3 had poor quality.


Taren Fox said:


> Did Ash finally catch 'em all? It's been like 10 damn years already.


Nope, It's May who's trying catch 'em all.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2010)

Eww... Season 3 is better than "ANIME THAT HAS SYMBOLISM THAT ISN'T REALLY SYMBOLIC LAWL"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eww... Season 3 is better than "ANIME THAT HAS SYMBOLISM THAT ISN'T REALLY SYMBOLIC LAWL"


What?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (May 21, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


>



It looks really good to me, I can't wait for it to come out (=^_^=)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2010)

More toy info:



			
				dukemon22 said:
			
		

> Here is a list of the X-Figures and their details:
> 
> Digimon Cross Figure Series 01 Shoutmon and Starmon Set
> Price- 1,800 yen
> ...


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2010)

It looks like that they are going back to the same artists that have done seasons 1 through 4.


----------



## Dr Spaceman (May 25, 2010)

Always! Always with the goggles and gloves.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 8, 2010)

[yt]UJp4jkYCPhM[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Jun 8, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> [yt]UJp4jkYCPhM[/yt]


Not bad but needs moar darkness.^


Toraneko said:


>


^I just saw this. I'm sad that there is not THIS button in this thread.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn! And how long has it been since that abyssmal season 5? (hated that season can't you tell?) <_<


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 9, 2010)

Darkness is overrated.

Also, Season 5 is fine. If there's a season that needs hate, it's 4.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 10, 2010)

Digimon's gone mech

wat...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 12, 2010)

When has Digimon not gone mech?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 12, 2010)

Digimon 

Gundam

....

Digidam


----------



## Lukar (Jun 13, 2010)

Digimon went downhill after season 3. Season 4 was decent, I suppose, but... *Shudders when he thinks about the fifth season*

Let dying dogs die.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 14, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Digimon went downhill after season 3. Season 4 was decent, I suppose, but... *Shudders when he thinks about the fifth season*
> 
> Let dying dogs die.


 
No it doesn't. Only 4 was crap. Hell, a lot of people also consider 2 as crap.

Please go back to your hole.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Wtf guys digimon was the shit when I was a kid, and I still love it, and all of you bagging on season 5, you must have watched the english version, because the japanese subbed version was amazing, and actually got me into some trouble. I disliked season 4 yeah, but w/e I probably know more about digimon than anyone here


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 14, 2010)

Since season three, I have had no idea what has been going on in the Digimon department. D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 14, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No it doesn't. Only 4 was crap. Hell, a lot of people also consider 2 as crap.


No, You see.

Season 2's Kari and Yolei's design are horrible.

I mean, Kari looks like a slut and Yolei is Billy hatcher with tits.


----------

